# Chad Ochocinco of the Bengals to fight Anderson 'Spider' Silva on Jan. 2nd



## MikeH (Nov 13, 2009)

UFC's newest fighter is ... Chad Ochocinco? - Cagewriter - MMA - Yahoo! Sports

The first thing I thought of was: 
Not only is Silva one of the absolute greatest fighters in the UFC, but Ochocinco (Johnson) has never had any experience in any sort of organized fight. I can see this ending very very badly.


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2009)

Well. No more Ochocinco on Jan. 3rd.


----------



## matttttYCE (Nov 13, 2009)

This is going to be hilarious! Silva should fight with one arm tied behind his back, just to further humiliate Ochocinco!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 13, 2009)

Insert Chad here.


----------

